# Is cyclogest holding back my AF ???



## restoremyfaith (Jul 14, 2012)

Today I'm 9da5dt on the evening of day 6 I starting losing a brown discharge later on day 7 it went more pink day 8 still pink and on and off this morning day 9 it is slightly heavier but it's only been there when I wipe not on my pad (sorry I no to much imformation) I have had no cramps, period pain or back ache do u think it's the cyclogest holding back a full af  I don't test till thursday but Im not holding out much hope  

Any Advice Welcome

xxx


----------



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Cyclogest held back my AF, soon as I stopped it my brown pink discharge turned to the heaviest bleed I have ever had. I had the discharge from 9dp5dt until OTD on 12dp5dt when I got my BFN. I did have cramps, back ache and sore boobs aswell though.

I hope the ending of your story is happier for you.


----------



## restoremyfaith (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's the case for me to but I suppose it's not quite over till I got a bfn I'm dying to test but I will wait till Thursday

I pray   it works for us in the future

Best of luck to u

xx


----------



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

I tested early due to the discharge but wish I had resisted as it made that final part of the wait so much harder. Fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Everyone's different dear, no one can be sure what the answer is for you. For me I when I unfortunately got my BfN after my fresh ivf cycle, I got pink discharge for couple of days and then despite the cyclogest the bleeding started pretty much full on, it was horrible doing the cyclogest with period on, gross! But the hospital asked me to continue all meds till the blood tst.

Good luck and I hope it's implantation bleeding for you!! Keep positive, the outcome is out of your hands..


----------



## restoremyfaith (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replys 

Sadly it was my AF with a BFN   

I'm a fighter and fingers crossed for my FET in a few months time

xoxo


----------



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that restoremyfaith. I hope next time we both get our BFP


----------

